# Garage band dans l'ipad2



## novemberechooscar (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour je viens de commander un Ipad 2 et je voudrai savoir si l'application garage band est fournie dans l'appareil où si l'on doit l'acheter? car il me semblait qu'elle était déjà installée? l'avez vous eu avec votre ipad2


----------



## amine07 (28 Avril 2011)

C'est une application payante que tu trouveras sur l'App Store pour 3,99e.


----------



## novemberechooscar (28 Avril 2011)

amine07 a dit:


> C'est une application payante que tu trouveras sur l'App Store pour 3,99e.



Oki merci tout se paye dommage qu'ils le mettent pas de série comme dans les macbook


----------



## amine07 (28 Avril 2011)

Buisness is buisness


----------

